# Trivia 1/7



## luckytrim (Jan 7, 2019)

trivia 1/7
DID YOU KNOW...
Katharine Hepburn had 12 nominations in the best actress  category in her
life time.

1. In Roman Numerals, what does 'D' represent ?
2. On which of these shows did Marcia Cross NOT appear  ?
  a. - Seinfeld
  b. - The Cosby Show
  c. - The Edge of Night
  d. - Melrose Place
3. The great Major League Baseball pitcher Cy Young was the  first pitcher in
history to win 400 games in a career.  Who was the second  pitcher to win 400
games, and the only other in 100 seasons of Major League  Baseball?
  a. - Christy Mathewson
  b. - Walter Johnson
  c. - Steve Carlton
  d. - Nolan Ryan
4. Which of these well known celebrities was not born in  India?
  a. - Popular singer Cliff Richard.
  b. - Original Beatles drummer Pete Best.
  c. - Award-Winning actress Vivien Leigh
  d. - Nobel Peace prize winner Mother Theresa
5. Millard Fillmore ran for president in 1856 but lost. Who  did he lose the
election to?
6. The world's longest "motorable road" stretches from the  northern coast of
Alaska to the Tierra del Fuego National Park in Argentina.  What is the
collective name of this series of roads and  highways?
7. From which Beatles song would you find these lyrics:  "Declare the pennies
on your eyes"?
8. Where would a "Plimsoll line" be found?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
John Candy died of A drug overdose while filming "Wagons  East". In 1974.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - 500
2. - b
3. - b
4. - d
5.  James Buchanan
6. Pan-American Highway
7. 'Taxman'
8. On the side of a Cargo Ship

CRAP!!
John Candy died of a heart attack while filming "Wagons East".  In 1974.


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 7, 2019)

OOPS !


Candy's death was in 1994 !


----------

